# Meklē produktu? >  Datora barošanas bloks mašīnā?!

## Sorriso

Mekleeju barošanas bloku datoram, kas strādātu mashiinaa. Vai LV ir kautkur taadi dabonami? Varbuut kaadam ir kaada sheema? Patreiz sapnjoju par apm. 300W aparaatu  ::

----------


## defs

Tad jau Tev vajag no 12 uz 220,tādi pilni interneta veikali.Tad stepsele datoru tam iekšā un jautājums atrisinats.

----------


## defs

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/PSI300S/parvei ... 230v-300w-
tepat ir,cena arī pieņemama.

----------


## Delfins

nu zudumi jau nenormālie - 12->220->12/5
Laptopu labāk likt.

----------


## next

Auto akjis bez motora 300w vairaak par stundu nevilks.
Ja tas pasaakums braucot notiek tad nekas, bet staavot kompakts benziina 220v gjenerators mazaak degvielas noteerees.
Un nekas jaaizgudro nebuus.

----------


## defs

Nu,man ir ģenerators,bet,lai vadatu to līdzi mašīnā un darbinatu,kad jaieslēdz būtu dators...
Es ģeneratoru lietoju,kad jāsūkne ūdens dārzā un līdzīgiem pasākumiem.

----------


## Sorriso

Paldies par atsauciibu...bet uzzinaaju jau , kas un kaa...ja kaadam interesee ta var iemest aci:
http://cgi.ebay.com/M4-ATX-250W-DC-D...1|294:50<br />
Shitas taakaa buutu labaax risinaajums, nekaa 12->220->12  ::

----------


## deivs001

Tādus pārveidotājus skaties šeit. Kā nekā speciāli tam veltīts forums.

----------


## Sorriso

Paldies! ::

----------

